# A question about swearing.



## Cyclopathic (21 Sep 2012)

I notice that there is a swear filter on the site. This is probably a good thing because I do sometimes forget myself and use the odd swear word. 
My question is can I carry on using these swear words safe in the knowledge that they will be caught and filtered out or will a moderator get pi...annoyed with me and slap my wrists.
My thinking is that it is probably less offensive to those sensitive souls who are easily offended to see a blanked out word rather than an obvious anagram of a swear word or one spelt with "@" instead of "a" and so on. 
So can I carry on swearing with impunity and rely on the blanking machine?


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2012)

The swear filter is limited in scope because I don't _expect_ people to swear but when they do I'd like the software to catch it and obfuscate it. The filter isn't there for "sensitive souls" it's there simply because I don't like swearing on my forums. 

I'm sure you wouldn't petition your boss to have a swear filter built into your Word processor at work to filter your reports and letters, so simply apply the same reserve when posting here or at any of our other forums.

An occasional slip is acceptable, as is the use of an odd (asteri**'d) swear word to add an element of drama, emphasis, emotion, etc. but as a general rule I don't really want to see swearing (_and certainly not in thread titles!!!_).

If you do feel a swear word is appropriate in the context of your post then please self-moderate and use the * character to mask it.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Cyclopathic (21 Sep 2012)

Shaun said:


> The swear filter is limited in scope because I don't _expect_ people to swear but when they do I'd like the software to catch it and obfuscate it. The filter isn't there for "sensitive souls" it's there simply because I don't like swearing on my forums.
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't petition your boss to have a swear filter built into your Word processor at work to filter your reports and letters, so simply apply the same reserve when posting here or at any of our other forums.
> 
> ...


That all sounds fine. Didn't mean for the "sensitive souls" bit to sound as sarcastic as it did. I'm not keen on a lot of swearing either. I will endeavour to edit myself rather than relying on the filter. Cheers.


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2012)

No worries, it didn't come across that way, I was just clarifying that it is something I've insisted on as a personal preference more than anything else.

I understand that we all swear but I feel the forums are better without it; although I'll concede that an odd one here or there (_used sensitively and with a suitable * mask_) can convey something that otherwise might be lost in translation.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Sep 2012)

I for one like the swear filter, and it gives me the opportunity to create entirely new expressive words like 'q****hg**' although nobody ever comments on my creativity. Bunch of p**m**eating.


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2012)

I always wonder about the people who claim they never swear.

What do they say when they smash their thumb with a 4lb lump hammer? Oh bother?


----------



## Friz (21 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I for one like the swear filter, and it gives me the opportunity to create entirely new expressive words like 'q****hg**' although nobody ever comments on my creativity. Bunch of p**m**eating.


 
Heh heh. Another forum I'm on has the same type of filter. But as was explained over there, it's not for the sensative souls. It's so the employer installed content filters don't trigger, thus allowing more forum time whilst at work.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Sep 2012)

Plus, calling someone a ******** is nowhere near as much fun as implying that they fellate goats.

Or maybe that should be


----------



## Cyclopathic (21 Sep 2012)

TheDoctor said:


> Plus, calling someone a ******** is nowhere near as much fun as implying that they fellate goats.
> 
> Or maybe that should be


Being creative with swearing is definitely more fun. I've found that saying the most innocuous things in the right (or wrong) way can make them sound sweary, much to the distress of my grown up niece when I do it in front of her kids.


----------

